# Happy birthday larry stewart!



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Larry. I hope it's the best year ever for you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday, Larry! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## msmofet (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Larry!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Larry.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday Larry!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 3, 2020)

Well Hooray!   Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 3, 2020)

Another wish for a happy birthday, larry!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2020)

cheers!!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday Larry

Josie


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday, Larry!  Hope you had a great day, and have a great year ahead!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone.
Low key birthday this year.
Friday night ( the day before my birthday) we had a virtual game night with my kids ( who are in Maryland and China).   My daughter sent me a box oof chocolates and one of those huge gourmet candy apples.  I ate it while we played and didnt make much of a mess.
My actual Birthday day , I worked the morning, came home and took my well deserved map, then cooked dinner.
With the last of the tomatoes, made Linguini with garlic, oil, basil and tomatoes ( all home grown except the oil), along with a Focaccia with grape tomatoes and rosemary on the side.

We normally attend a film festival annually over the summer, but this year it went virtual.  Instead of all the movies being screened at the theater ( 40 + movies over the Course of 10 days), its only 2 a week that they email you a link to watch anytime between Thursday and Sunday of that week.  So, we watched this weeks movies.

The following day( which I still consider my birthday, as it was a full day off) I broke down the garden ( which to me is bitter sweet, but I love being outdoors, so it was fun).  Then at night we picked up Chinese food ( I found another restaurant that carries vegetarian hot and sour soup, which is my favorite) and we went to my parents and ate there.  Unfortunately , the soup was OK, but not great.  Im sill in search of a restaurant that makes it how I like it , since all the previous restaurants have closed.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 5, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Happy Birthday, Larry. I hope it's the best year ever for you.



Thanks!

Even if its not the best year , It has to be a giant step up from last year


----------



## blissful (Oct 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday Larry. I hope this year is a fabulous one for you.


----------

